# Please lock this thread!



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I've been hearing about a new EP1 leak. Any truth to that?

*PLEASE LOCK THIS THREAD!*


----------



## Mefloump (Jul 28, 2011)

EP3. Don't know much more about it. 2.3.5


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Know where it is?


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

trparky said:


> Know where it is?


Not being released at this time. The nephew of an XDA user got a tester Charge through his work loaded with EP3. The user got a dump of the ROM to imnuts who analyzed it and got it running, but it appears to be a very new build (about a week old) and in very limited distribution at the current time, and they don't want to release it as it may potentially risk the user's nephew's job if it is traced back to him. After they learn more about it and find out how wide the distribution is, they may reevaluate, but for now, don't expect it soon.


----------



## SPjetrovic (Aug 16, 2011)

You never know :-D


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

"SPjetrovic said:


> You never know :-D


 Oh that's 1 hell of a tease....


----------



## SpdNutSS (Sep 25, 2011)

[deleted........


----------



## SparkyXI (Sep 7, 2011)

SpdNutSS said:


> Yeah tell me. We have been waiting long enuff for the build and now only a few people get to enjoy it. By the time we get it, our contracts will be up and newer phones will be out with I.C.S. OH WELL... Looks like the iphone 5 keeps lookin better. <<<< and I dont need people to flame me and tell me to go and switch.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


Really? The phone has been out for what - 5 months? How long have we known about this build - 2 weeks? Seriously. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

SparkyXI said:


> Really? The phone has been out for what - 5 months? How long have we known about this build - 2 weeks? Seriously. Patience is a virtue.


3, maybe 4 days. And there have been several Gingerbread builds "released" already, and EP1W works just as well as the latest.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

But it's been said that the kernel is faster and more stable in the newer releases.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

"SpdNutSS said:


> Yeah tell me. We have been waiting long enuff for the build and now only a few people get to enjoy it. By the time we get it, our contracts will be up and newer phones will be out with I.C.S. OH WELL... Looks like the iphone 5 keeps lookin better. <<<< and I dont need people to flame me and tell me to go and switch.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


Good luck finding that iPhone 5! Lol!!


----------



## SparkyXI (Sep 7, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Good luck finding that iPhone 5! Lol!!


This.


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

Apple. Bringing you last years hardware at next years prices.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpdNutSS (Sep 25, 2011)

deleted...........


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

"SpdNutSS said:


> Well it has been tweeted several times that the new leaked version is stupid fast. And yet we still dont have it ( and i dont care if it has only been out for 3days or 3 weeks). The best part is to have it tweeted and rubbed in our faces, that i have it and you dont hahahaha... After all that, moderators can't stand it when endusers do that stuff in the forums, but it is ok for mods/devs to do it to us. Go figure.
> 
> And to all, Dont be suprised if the Iphone 5 shows up before the OTA Update for the charge.


Whine more, XDA is over there. Don't ruin these forums. Thanks!


----------



## SpdNutSS (Sep 25, 2011)

Deleted........


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

SpdNutSS said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH I SEE YOUR LIPS MOVING BUT ALL I HEAR IS BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH.. Ok enuff rant back to the topic..


You know, it's users like you that make me wish forum moderators would ban losers like you. You think you, as the end user, with no capabilities of programming yourself. Should be rewarded somehow with your vast knowledge of nothingness just because you paid for a phone. If you are so worried about getting EP3 so quickly, or how the Dev's get "special" treatment. Here's an idea. Get off your lazy ass and learn how to program / develop yourself. Otherwise, your non-stop spewing about how things are so slow is completely and utterly pointless and without recognition. You have no idea how long a project takes to develop from nothing, or even from a developed base. Until you gain this knowledge, how about you step back and let the people that know these things take care of it. Until then ...


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Suddenly I'm sorry I asked this question. Here moderator, here moderator... lock this up.


----------



## SpdNutSS (Sep 25, 2011)

Deleted.........

MODS PLEASE CLOSE THIS THREAD.....


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

SpdNutSS said:


> Well it has been tweeted several times that the new leaked version is stupid fast. And yet we still dont have it ( and i dont care if it has only been out for 3days or 3 weeks). The best part is to have it tweeted and rubbed in our faces, that i have it and you dont hahahaha... After all that, moderators can't stand it when endusers do that stuff in the forums, but it is ok for mods/devs to do it to us. Go figure.
> 
> And I meant to say 4s not 5, but it is good to see that some people still have their blinders on and dont look at the whole picture..


It's been withheld primarily out of concern for the source (and their job). It was tweeted about to let users know there was a new build released. There was nothing malicious or wrong about what they've done. If you're going to have a tantrum everytime you're not first in line, stop checking twitter. The builds will be posted here when they're available. No amount of screaming and crying will get them here sooner.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

This is getting outta hand. We all know who the retard here is, so moving on...

The leak will be here when it's on your phone. 
The ota will also be here when it's on your phone. 
This is a LEAK, we're lucky we have EP1W.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

*please lock this thread!*


----------

